# Surefire MODs



## Nitroz

I am creating this thread for future Surefire MODs.

Surefire XPH50

Surefire L1

Another XPH50 U2 mod

Surefire KL4 Nichia 219 head

Surefire L2 XPH50

L2 2 stage to McClicky conversion

Nichia 219c L2 conversion

Surefire L1 and LX2 emitter swap


Surefire Kroma

Surefire Kroma Mcr20s Reflector

Surefire M1 Nichia 219BT-V1 

G3Z mod on G3 Nitrolon

Surefire AZ2 mod

Surefire KL5 XP-L Hi 3oook module

E Series adapters for Surefire U2 and Surefire Fury

E1B Samsung 351D 5oook Mod

Surefire U2 4oook Osram square

Some add ons. SF glow buttons in Sky blue, v10 green, and a yellow.
Sky Blue






v10 Green









Yellow


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire U2 XPH50*

So I have been pondering this for a while and decided it was time to tear down my 6v U2 with easywhite xm-l and mod it with the XPH50. Let me just say that without sanding the dome the beam is very, very nice!

I will be modifying another one soon and will post more pictures then. 

This was one of the first XPH50 LEDs that I purchased and I do not remember the tint or output but this one is very, very warm. The downside is that my Wife used the light and has now confiscated it and claimed it as hers. Doh!

Here are the pictures.






Quick beamshot on high with exposure turned down. Excellent beam, it is much better than the easywhite which had a much more pronounced black hole no matter how well I focused it.


----------



## Nitroz

*WIP: Surefire L1*

This is still a work in prgress. But here are some photos.

Machining the pill for the 16mm noctigon U4 XM-L2.





Body bored to accept 17650, or in this case 17670.





More photos to come later. I blew a fuse on my lathe and had to order more, so it is down until the fuses come in. Arrrggghhh!

Due to a request for throw I have switched this to a reflector and a XP-E2 torch LED that will be fed 1.4 amps to the LED. 





Custom glow ring


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Glad to hear you continue your illumination work, and great to see you're using your lathe! You're breathing new life into classic SureFire flashlights.


----------



## m4a1usr

Nice work buddy. Love your mod's. I just finished my first XHP50 U2 mod myself. Great minds think alike! Sorry. Couldn't resist. Way better spill than with the XML die. Did you cut down the ridges off the heat sink? Will allow for a copper 16mm MCPCB. Example below.


----------



## Nitroz

KITROBASKIN said:


> Glad to hear you continue your illumination work, and great to see you're using your lathe! You're breathing new life into classic SureFire flashlights.



Thanks Kitro! While they are difficult to open up, they are excellent to modify!


----------



## Nitroz

m4a1usr said:


> Nice work buddy. Love your mod's. I just finished my first XHP50 U2 mod myself. Great minds think alike! Sorry. Couldn't resist. Way better spill than with the XML die. Did you cut down the ridges off the heat sink? Will allow for a copper 16mm MCPCB. Example below.



:twothumbs Thanks!
You know it!

I did cut down the ridges and machined the back of the reflector so that it could fit further into the reflector without shorting.

I can't wait to see how the J4 XPH50 looks in the U2 since I know what the output of that LED, and it is cooler.


----------



## peter yetman

At last, my sort of thread. People actually discussing modifying the Holy of Holies.
Allow me to humbly submit my P2X mod.
I already started a thread for it so here's the link...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397514-P2X-Direct-Drive-Dedome-Mod
Hope it's OK.
P


----------



## Nitroz

peter yetman said:


> At last, my sort of thread. People actually discussing modifying the Holy of Holies.
> Allow me to humbly submit my P2X mod.
> I already started a thread for it so here's the link...
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397514-P2X-Direct-Drive-Dedome-Mod
> Hope it's OK.
> P



I don't mind at all.

It is hard to leave these lights alone. As with anything it will always become outdated in some way.


----------



## forstersun

Great work! I love it!

Opened up 2 u2s years ago, really difficult to open without scratch.


----------



## m4a1usr

Not mine, but I recently discovered a decent mod, even as old as it is, for the Kroma. Already broke open one of mine and now seeing what modern "options" might suffice. Figured this thread might not be a bad place to revive this classic. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-mod-review-how-to-(many-pics)-COMPLETED-4-21


----------



## Nitroz

m4a1usr said:


> Not mine, but I recently discovered a decent mod, even as old as it is, for the Kroma. Already broke open one of mine and now seeing what modern "options" might suffice. Figured this thread might not be a bad place to revive this classic. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-mod-review-how-to-(many-pics)-COMPLETED-4-21



I remember doing one of those. The photos are now lost to imageshack, everything I take photos of now are on google.


----------



## Nitroz

Just finished up another U2 XPH50.















2nd level output





Max level





The U2 with the XPH50 has a decent hot spot and the transition to spill is very smooth. It is cranking out a lot of light. I wish I still had a DSL camera to take better beam shots.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nitroz

Updated the L1 build with another photo.


----------



## Nitroz

This one is a work in progress.

Surefire KL4 big copper slug and triple Nichia 219 emitters. With the nice chunk of copper I think I will boost the high to 4.1 amps for short blast!

The head weighs 2.5 ounces, 70.8 grams for the others.


----------



## Nitroz

*L2 XPH50*

I was not sure how this would turn out in such a shallow reflector, but I can say that the XPH50 in an L2 is awesome! Now I need to find one of these gems for my own.

Interesting note: I did not have any non rechargeable batteries to test the L2 and was not sure if they would smoke the circuit or not. A quick "Google" and many CPF'ers using IMR123s and I just had to see what this thing was like. All I can say is, WOW! With IMR batteries this sucker pulls 3 amps and put a huge smile on my face, and after a minute was a nice hand warmer. I'm not sure I would run this wide open like this unattended but it was insane!

Even at 1.3 amps Cree's product characterization tool says the J4 bin XPH50 puts out 1200 lumens at the emitter, and at 3 amps that goes up to a whopping 2375, again at the emitter. All that with a tint that, IMO is beautiful.

I have a few photos and did my best at two beamshots. The were underexposed -2 on low and high with regular cr123 batteries at two feet for the low, and twelve feet for the high to show that it has absolutely no donut hole. From inches from the ground to as far as I can see the XPH50 does not have a donut in any light I have modded unlike the Cree MC-E, or the Easywhite XM-L. This is one of my favorite LEDs.


----------



## Minimoog

Nitroz said:


> Just finished up another U2 XPH50.
> 
> 
> The U2 with the XPH50 has a decent hot spot and the transition to spill is very smooth. It is cranking out a lot of light. I wish I still had a DSL camera to take better beam shots.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Just had this arrive today and all I can say is anyone who has a U2 that they don't use because the output falls short of modern lights please do think about doing this to your U2. The levels are all present, low is still soft on the eyes and high is around 1000 lumens out the front I would guess. The tint is just right, not too warm or cold and the light runs great on an 18650.

Thank you for offering this service Nitroz - it is what makes CPF such a great community that we have people like you on board.


----------



## Nitroz

Minimoog said:


> Just had this arrive today and all I can say is anyone who has a U2 that they don't use because the output falls short of modern lights please do think about doing this to your U2. The levels are all present, low is still soft on the eyes and high is around 1000 lumens out the front I would guess. The tint is just right, not too warm or cold and the light runs great on an 18650.
> 
> Thank you for offering this service Nitroz - it is what makes CPF such a great community that we have people like you on board.



Thanks! I am glad that you can enjoy such a nice light that was under-powered on in its stock form.


----------



## Nitroz

*Converted L2 switch to McClicky*

This was a fun one to do and I was not sure how it would work out, but it works nicely. I'll let the pictures do the talking.

Made a copper shim to make contact with body and so the McClicky would not fall into body


----------



## m4a1usr

Nice work! Great looking mod to a Z62. I think DrafterDan was looking at something like this last year? Maybe the year before? Man time flies! I bet a 16mm x 8mm silicone boot would be just about right to seal it up since the stock Z62 boot might be a tad bit long in your mod. And it might tail stand? Don't lose that Z62 boot. Most folks don't know that its also used on the SW02 and the Z48/49 tailcaps. And there is NOTHING available aftermarket if you ever need one.


----------



## Nitroz

m4a1usr said:


> Nice work! Great looking mod to a Z62. I think DrafterDan was looking at something like this last year? Maybe the year before? Man time flies! I bet a 16mm x 8mm silicone boot would be just about right to seal it up since the stock Z62 boot might be a tad bit long in your mod. And it might tail stand? Don't lose that Z62 boot. Most folks don't know that its also used on the SW02 and the Z48/49 tailcaps. And there is NOTHING available aftermarket if you ever need one.



Thanks M4! This will be going back to the owner along with the leftover parts.


----------



## Nitroz

Here is an L2 I just finished up. The user wanted a single cell so I created a delrin spacer with a copper rod in the center. Now the specs.

- Triple 219c LEDs
- Drilled optic with v10 glow
- Modified tail cap to McClicky switch
- Qlite with guppydrv Universal firmware
- Green glow tail cap
- Full copper heat sink on copper noctigon for best heat transfer
- Bored to take 17670 batteries


----------



## DrafterDan

I believe that was a Lego L2 I was working on, but ended up selling it. One of the forum guys sold me a spare L-series tail so I didn't McClicky it. 
I have an E1E coming in, have some interesting plans for it. 





m4a1usr said:


> Nice work! Great looking mod to a Z62. I think DrafterDan was looking at something like this last year? Maybe the year before? Man time flies!


----------



## Nitroz

DrafterDan said:


> I believe that was a Lego L2 I was working on, but ended up selling it. One of the forum guys sold me a spare L-series tail so I didn't McClicky it.
> I have an E1E coming in, have some interesting plans for it.



Cool! The McClicky is one nice switch.

I scored and E2e off a craigslist that I will be working on soon. 

I do love the E1e and look forward to what you create. I use to own a Winelight E1e and E2e and kick myself for selling them off, I even sold a really nice E1e with a delrin tailcap shroud before my modding days. Arrggghhh!

I will be selling off my 7 x 10 HF lathe and picking up a 10 x 22 but I am trying to decide if I want Grizzly g0602 or add $500 and go for the variable speed Grizzly G0752.

I really wish I knew someone close to me that could help me score a nice old lathe like a south bend or something but I don't know what to look for when checking them out.


----------



## m4a1usr

Nitroz said:


> I will be selling off my 7 x 10 HF lathe and picking up a 10 x 22 but I am trying to decide if I want Grizzly g0602 or add $500 and go for the variable speed Grizzly G0752.



I hear ya buddy. I'm in the same boat. Got a great lead on a Jet BD-920N with a herd of "goodies". Only problem is he's across the country. It would probably be still a good deal even with the trucking fee. BUT. I don't know the guy and once in hand it could turn out to be quite the disappointment. 

Have you checked out the group discussion on Yahoo? Some good info there and of course who doesn't troll CNCZONE? https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/9x20Lathe/info


----------



## Nitroz

m4a1usr said:


> I hear ya buddy. I'm in the same boat. Got a great lead on a Jet BD-920N with a herd of "goodies". Only problem is he's across the country. It would probably be still a good deal even with the trucking fee. BUT. I don't know the guy and once in hand it could turn out to be quite the disappointment.
> 
> Have you checked out the group discussion on Yahoo? Some good info there and of course who doesn't troll CNCZONE? https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/9x20Lathe/info



Thanks for the link!

If I am spending upwards of $800 to $1800 on a lathe I am going to have to see it or it is going to be a new one.


----------



## Nitroz

Going forward all mods will use military grade 3M 6900 glow tape where v10 grade glow powder cannot be used. I tested it last night and I awoke several times during the night and was able to see the afterglow easily all through the night.


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire L1 and LX2*

Here's a mod of an L1 and LX2 with 4000k, XM-L2 emitter swaps,and custom removable glow rings.


----------



## bartko09

Nitroz said:


> I will be selling off my 7 x 10 HF lathe and picking up a 10 x 22 but I am trying to decide if I want Grizzly g0602 or add $500 and go for the variable speed Grizzly G0752.
> 
> I really wish I knew someone close to me that could help me score a nice old lathe like a south bend or something but I don't know what to look for when checking them out.



I bought the G0752 earlier this year and couldn't be happier with the variable speed option. It's very convenient. My only complaint would be how often you have to switch out gears for threading operations. Although overall I'm pleased with its performance. I know that this isnt SF related but just yesterday I turned a copper spacer and modified a Tain Corona inserting a quad XPL HI V2 1A. Here's just a few pictures.


----------



## Nitroz

bartko09 said:


> I bought the G0752 earlier this year and couldn't be happier with the variable speed option. It's very convenient. My only complaint would be how often you have to switch out gears for threading operations. Although overall I'm pleased with its performance. I know that this isnt SF related but just yesterday I turned a copper spacer and modified a Tain Corona inserting a quad XPL HI V2 1A. Here's just a few pictures.



Nice lathe! And even nicer light.


----------



## bartko09

Thanks buddy! [emoji3]


----------



## bartko09

On tonight's agenda is turning a copper pill for the Surefire Titan Plus [emoji6]


----------



## Echo63

How much would it cost to get a XPH-50 put in a U2 ? 
running an 18650 (i have one of the early LuxV u2) it is one of my favourite lights, although it has been semi-retired in favour of newer brighter lights.

cost for an L2 XPH mod would be nice too, i quite like mine, love the two stage switching. mine is running a 14670 though, dunno if it will handle a higher current.


----------



## bartko09

XHP50 is a 6v LED so you'd need to have a FET or 105c modified w a Zener diode so that you could use 2x 18350


----------



## bartko09

I just put a XHP70 w/ a 7000k tint w/ Zener modified FET 17DD & 20mm contact PCB in a L2. I'll post pics in a sec. Looked like a spotlight at the airport running 2x 26650's [emoji23]


----------



## kellyglanzer

Wow. I can't wait to see 2x 26650 in an L2.


----------



## bartko09

Ask and ye shall receive. I only have two or three but put 10 or so up in the FB group


----------



## bartko09

These are bad pics. Got more in the FB Fanatics group. But could build another if anyone is interested


----------



## maxspeeds

bartko09 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. I only have two or three but put 10 or so up in the FB group



Is this beam coming from a surefire l2 head with XPH70? I'd love to see a picture of the light


----------



## T_zero

hello.

what you advise to do on a surefire kroma milspec?

thanks


----------



## bartko09

maxspeeds said:


> Is this beam coming from a surefire l2 head with XPH70? I'd love to see a picture of the light



Nooooooooo. That was a Convoy L2. Sorry if I got ya excited [emoji23]


----------



## maxspeeds

bartko09 said:


> Nooooooooo. That was a Convoy L2. Sorry if I got ya excited [emoji23]


I'm glad you cleared that up. It is confusing when you posted that picture in the Surefire Mods thread...


----------



## precisionworks

Since a Kroma is similar to a U2 can the emitter & driver be upgraded?


----------



## Nitroz

precisionworks said:


> Since a Kroma is similar to a U2 can the emitter & driver be upgraded?



PM sent!


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire Kroma*

Just modified this Kroma with a Nichia 219BT 90CRI. These are always a fun one, especially getting the board back onto the pins blindly. The beam shot does not show the rosy tint of this LED and my cell can do it justice. Here are some photos of the mod.

Top half opened





















Stock Lux III





Copper spacer





Finished!





Beamshot, I edited the color to try to give an idea of what the tint looks like.


----------



## sp5it

Can you please update pics for U2 xhp50? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Nitroz

sp5it said:


> Can you please update pics for U2 xhp50? Thanks, Mike



Are they not showing up?


----------



## Offgridled

Nitroz said:


> Are they not showing up?


Can't see pictures also


----------



## Nitroz

Offgridled said:


> Can't see pictures also



The new ones, or the XPH-50 mod?


----------



## Offgridled

Nitroz said:


> The new ones, or the XPH-50 mod?


New ones. I can only see beam shot you edited pic!


----------



## Nitroz

Offgridled said:


> New ones. I can only see beam shot you edited pic!



How about now?


----------



## sp5it

Not visible. 
Can you please post photo how xhp50 is mounted in U2? I have MC-E modded U2, but I would like to put other led into that.
Mike


----------



## Offgridled

Nitroz said:


> How about now?


Yes sir got them now. Cool pics thx!!


----------



## Nitroz

sp5it said:


> Not visible.
> Can you please post photo how xhp50 is mounted in U2? I have MC-E modded U2, but I would like to put other led into that.
> Mike



I'm not sure how the MC-E is done on yours but I machined the ears off of the heat sink and then mounted the XPH-50 to that.


----------



## precisionworks

I would love to have you mod my Kroma with the 219 B. Have you figured out a price for that service?


----------



## F89

*Re: L2 XPH50*



Nitroz said:


> I was not sure how this would turn out in such a shallow reflector, but I can say that the XPH50 in an L2 is awesome! Now I need to find one of these gems for my own.
> 
> Interesting note: I did not have any non rechargeable batteries to test the L2 and was not sure if they would smoke the circuit or not. A quick "Google" and many CPF'ers using IMR123s and I just had to see what this thing was like. All I can say is, WOW! With IMR batteries this sucker pulls 3 amps and put a huge smile on my face, and after a minute was a nice hand warmer. I'm not sure I would run this wide open like this unattended but it was insane!
> 
> Even at 1.3 amps Cree's product characterization tool says the J4 bin XPH50 puts out 1200 lumens at the emitter, and at 3 amps that goes up to a whopping 2375, again at the emitter. All that with a tint that, IMO is beautiful.
> 
> I have a few photos and did my best at two beamshots. The were underexposed -2 on low and high with regular cr123 batteries at two feet for the low, and twelve feet for the high to show that it has absolutely no donut hole. From inches from the ground to as far as I can see the XPH50 does not have a donut in any light I have modded unlike the Cree MC-E, or the Easywhite XM-L. This is one of my favorite LEDs.



Cool post.
I've got a NOS L2 on its way and had been finding old MCE upgrade posts that looked great and when looking at LEDs decided on a 5000K high CRI XHP50 (also on the way) thinking I might be the first before finding this post.
Sounds like I've chosen well.

What size PCB did you use? I've ordered 10mm.
Did you need to make many or any adjustments to the heatsink and/or PCB?
I'll be doing this mod in a few weeks so any tips will be appreciated.

Another question,

I don't suppose you tried running this on a single liion like the keeppower 16650? I'm hoping the boost driver works well with the XHP50 and 16650 battery as I don't want to use 2x16340 or CR123.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: L2 XPH50*



F89 said:


> Cool post.
> I've got a NOS L2 on its way and had been finding old MCE upgrade posts that looked great and when looking at LEDs decided on a 5000K high CRI XHP50 (also on the way) thinking I might be the first before finding this post.
> Sounds like I've chosen well.



Indeed you have!



F89 said:


> What size PCB did you use? I've ordered 10mm.
> Did you need to make many or any adjustments to the heatsink and/or PCB?
> I'll be doing this mod in a few weeks so any tips will be appreciated.



Looking at my photos I think I probably used a larger PCB so that it would not short out. But honestly I don't remember the exact size, usually every mod is different.



F89 said:


> Another question,
> 
> I don't suppose you tried running this on a single liion like the keeppower 16650? I'm hoping the boost driver works well with the XHP50 and 16650 battery as I don't want to use 2x16340 or CR123.



That would be a negative. I have a 16550 and just tried it in L2 and it does not work as expected. The only way to make it work with the XPH.50 would rebuild it with a boost driver and machining a new copper pill would be a must when running the XPH.50.

When I modded this L2 to a triple I created a new pill from copper.










And modded the tail cap to a McClicky switch.










If you have any more questions you can PM me anytime.


----------



## F89

*Re: L2 XPH50*



Nitroz said:


> That would be a negative. I have a 16550 and just tried it in L2 and it does not work as expected. The only way to make it work with the XPH.50 would rebuild it with a boost driver and machining a new copper pill would be a must when running the XPH.50.



Thanks for the reply. 
Are you saying that the stock driver isn't a boost driver?
I had read in old posts that it boosts the voltage to about 6.4V from 2xCR123 (which have a resting voltage of about that anyway) and even boosts a single Li-ion to 6.4V? I think they were using a 14670?
From what you're telling me it sounds like the driver might vary.
Thought I'd post here rather than PM so others can benefit from your knowledge.
Thank you.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: L2 XPH50*



F89 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Are you saying that the stock driver isn't a boost driver?
> I had read in old posts that it boosts the voltage to about 6.4V from 2xCR123 (which have a resting voltage of about that anyway) and even boosts a single Li-ion to 6.4V? I think they were using a 14670?
> From what you're telling me it sounds like the driver might vary.
> Thought I'd post here rather than PM so others can benefit from your knowledge.
> Thank you.



I stand corrected! It does work off of a single cell. I did not realize the 16650 I had was at 3.8 volts and the L2 did not turn on. I used a freshly charged rcr123 and it does light up so, 1 cell will work with the stock driver but the XPH.50 will not see its full potential but will be a large improvement over stock.


----------



## F89

*Re: L2 XPH50*



Nitroz said:


> I stand corrected! It does work off of a single cell. I did not realize the 16650 I had was at 3.8 volts and the L2 did not turn on. I used a freshly charged rcr123 and it does light up so, 1 cell will work with the stock driver but the XPH.50 will not see its full potential but will be a large improvement over stock.



Great news, thanks for that.
Sounds like it works as suspected. The 4.2V 16650 probably works a bit harder to provide the power and like you said doesn't give as much guts but the trade off may be worth it. Really looking forward to this project.
Thanks again.

Mod completed.

Just finished the mod and it looks and functions great although it wasn't completely straight forward as I'd hoped but for the most part it's an easy task.
I don't have any special machinery so I had to bore the body by hand using different grades of sandpaper around a length of dowel and finished it off with 1600 grit, a 16650 slides in beautifully with no room to spare. 
I used a modified 10mm MCPCB which didn't seat as deeply as I'd like without being able to machine a recess in the heatsink (after I sanded the MCPCB back a bit the square base of the LED at the corners was flush with the back of the reflector, I would have liked it to sit further back toward the heatsink) and I ended up with a mild donut hole in the beam much like the stock LED so I tried diffuser film which had a nice beam but didn't play well with the heat on high which might have just been the type of film I used. Anyway I decided to sputter the reflector in flat white which looks awesome, just like the HDS flood reflector in appearance and probably function, the beam is very floody now like a mule with a bit more throw and no hotspot at all, just a circle of evenly lit beam.
I hadn't intended to create such a beam with this mod but am happy with its evolution.
The mod looks really slick (I know I need pics! I might get around to it eventually).
Anyone with an old L2 laying around should definitely consider sending it to Nitroz.


----------



## F89

*Re: L2 XPH50*



Nitroz said:


> I stand corrected! It does work off of a single cell. I did not realize the 16650 I had was at 3.8 volts and the L2 did not turn on. I used a freshly charged rcr123 and it does light up so, 1 cell will work with the stock driver but the XPH.50 will not see its full potential but will be a large improvement over stock.



Still running great (on 16650) even for extended runs on high.
This light is the best thing I've had for close up stuff, better than any mule etc that I've tried.




[/IMG]

First time adding a pic. Hope you don't mind Nitroz.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: L2 XPH50*



F89 said:


> Still running great (on 16650) even for extended runs on high.
> This light is the best thing I've had for close up stuff, better than any mule etc that I've tried.
> 
> First time adding a pic. Hope you don't mind Nitroz.



Not at all.

I think the reflector looks pretty cool like that. And man what a photo! What camera was used for that?


----------



## F89

*Re: L2 XPH50*



Nitroz said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I think the reflector looks pretty cool like that. And man what a photo! What camera was used for that?



Yeah the reflector does look pretty cool and the way it smooths and blends the light is excellent. I really like this light.
Thanks for the photo comment, I was actually trying to quickly come up with something as I had to find an image hosting site in the time I had also.
The camera is a D7000 but the lens is a nice macro (105mm, f2.8).


----------



## dmprice79

*Re: WIP: Surefire L1*



Nitroz said:


> This is still a work in prgress. But here are some photos.
> 
> Machining the pill for the 16mm noctigon U4 XM-L2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body bored to accept 17650, or in this case 17670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos to come later. I blew a fuse on my lathe and had to order more, so it is down until the fuses come in. Arrrggghhh!
> 
> Due to a request for throw I have switched this to a reflector and a XP-E2 torch LED that will be fed 1.4 amps to the LED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom glow ring


Hello, do you mod L1 flashlights for customers?


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: WIP: Surefire L1*



dmprice79 said:


> Hello, do you mod L1 flashlights for customers?



Yes I do. PM me for details.


----------



## System1459

Nitroz, some great stuff here. I tried to PM you about moding my U2 ultra, but don’t have enough posts to allow It and don’t have enough knowledge to contribute to the forum yet haha. Looking for a better Led and bored out.


----------



## Nitroz

System1459 said:


> Nitroz, some great stuff here. I tried to PM you about moding my U2 ultra, but don’t have enough posts to allow It and don’t have enough knowledge to contribute to the forum yet haha. Looking for a better Led and bored out.



Email me. [email protected]


----------



## Nitroz

*Kroma with McR20s reflector and 5000k XP-L2*

Well this is the first for me. I modded this Kroma with a McR20s reflector and a 5oook XP-L2. I think I have finally perfected the "SF" glow button.

Here's some pictures.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Kroma with McR20s reflector and 5000k XP-L2*

Here is another mod from the "Z" factory. 

This time we have a Surefire M1.

22 mode programmable circuit, 1.4 amp high
Bored body to accept 18350 cell
Machined copper heat sink for maximum cooling
Pushes about 400 lumens on high



Now for the pics!


----------



## marinemaster

Hi,

Wanting to mod my E2L one level 45 lumens. Just want to swap with a newer and more efficient led to go from current 9 hours to possibly 20 or 30 or 40 or however many hours. Same 45 or 50 lumens is fine. 
Will the same electronics work ? I don't want to change that. Is there a particular led that will work better ? also a warm tint will be good. 
Input appreciated.


----------



## Nitroz

marinemaster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanting to mod my E2L one level 45 lumens. Just want to swap with a newer and more efficient led to go from current 9 hours to possibly 20 or 30 or 40 or however many hours. Same 45 or 50 lumens is fine.
> Will the same electronics work ? I don't want to change that. Is there a particular led that will work better ? also a warm tint will be good.
> Input appreciated.



PM sent!


----------



## KeyGrip

PM sent about modding my U2 and L4, thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## Nitroz

KeyGrip said:


> PM sent about modding my U2 and L4, thanks! :twothumbs



PM sent!


----------



## Nitroz

*Nitrolon G3Z*

Here is a project that I worked on for someone here, I am sure they will chime in once they see this, or maybe it will just be a secret forever.

This is a Nitrolon g3 that was turned into a G3z, sort of.

On with the pictures.











And the finished product.





And for fun, here is a blooper that will be turned into something special. Basically I thought the person wanted it to look like a 9z and be smooth. Totally my screw up!


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Nitrolon 9Z*

Here is a G3 that was transformed into a G3Z and not leaving any of the grid. 

This light belongs to novice and the idea was his to completely remove the grids from the light.






All dress up!





Side by side photo with a stock g3.


----------



## nbp

I had seen the pic of the G3Z with the partial waffle left on from the light’s owner recently - that looks really cool!


----------



## flat-ray

*Re: Nitrolon 9Z*

This is a nice mod!


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: Nitrolon 9Z*

Hello Nitroz. PM sent about some possible Surefire work. Thanks!


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Nitrolon 9Z*



JWRitchie76 said:


> Hello Nitroz. PM sent about some possible Surefire work. Thanks!



PM replied!


----------



## Nitroz

nbp said:


> I had seen the pic of the G3Z with the partial waffle left on from the light’s owner recently - that looks really cool!


Thanks!


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Nitrolon 9Z*



flat-ray said:


> This is a nice mod!


[emoji106]


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: Nitrolon 9Z*

Nitroz,

Is it possible to make an extension to turn the Surefire L1 into a 2AA?


----------



## id30209

Have to ask, Nitroz are you willing to mod R1 IB? Emitter swap to XPL or Nichia 4000k only, stock tint is awfull.


----------



## novice

Pm sent!


----------



## mbp1

Sent a PM on the Titan Plus


----------



## novice

Another pm sent!


----------



## Nitroz

novice said:


> Another pm sent!



PM sent!


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire AZ2 Mod*

Well this was a first for me. Here is a Surefire AZ2 that I swapped out the K2 LED for a Cree XP-L Hi 4000k LED. I created a copper spacer and used a plastic shield on the back of the reflector so I could get the optimal focus.

I also bore it for a better fit for rechargeable batteries.

On with the pictures.


----------



## id30209

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*



Nitroz said:


> Well this was a first for me. Here is a Surefire AZ2 that I swapped out the K2 LED for a Cree XP-L Hi 4000k LED. I created a copper spacer and used a plastic shield on the back of the reflector so I could get the optimal focus.
> 
> I also bore it for a better fit for rechargeable batteries.
> 
> On with the pictures.



Awesome!! 
More beamshots please


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*



id30209 said:


> Awesome!!
> More beamshots please


Thanks!

Any particular ones you want to see?


----------



## id30209

Other stuff you have there... i’m still thinking about that R1...


----------



## id30209

If AZ2 have that much improvement with emmiter seap then A2L should be on the same path?


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> If AZ2 have that much improvement with emmiter seap then A2L should be on the same path?



It should be. It looks like the A2L uses a Seoul P4 LED which was OK, not one of my favorites and had a blue tint to it.


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> Other stuff you have there... i’m still thinking about that R1...


:thumbsup:


----------



## novice

Pm sent.


----------



## sween1911

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*

G3Z?!?? How am I just stumbling onto this thread now? Awesome work, buddy!


----------



## id30209

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*

Yeap Mr.Sweeny. I'm coming here often, just to drool


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*



sween1911 said:


> G3Z?!?? How am I just stumbling onto this thread now? Awesome work, buddy!


Thanks! That was a custom request that turned out nicely. 

I have a huge update coming to the thread with almost a dozen lights that I have been working on for the person above. 

Thanks ID for trusting me with a few thousand dollars worth of Surefire lights.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*



sween1911 said:


> G3Z?!?? How am I just stumbling onto this thread now? Awesome work, buddy!


https://www.dropbox.com/s/yfsmq7agffcsovi/20180610_134329.jpg?dl=0


----------



## id30209

*Re: Surefire AZ2 Mod*



Nitroz said:


> Thanks! That was a custom request that turned out nicely.
> 
> I have a huge update coming to the thread with almost a dozen lights that I have been working on for the person above.
> 
> Thanks ID for trusting me with a few thousand dollars worth of Surefire lights.



:buddies:


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire KL5 XP-L Hi 3oook*

Here is another mod that I finished on a Surefire L5. I created a new module with a brass ring to hold the 3 amp single mod driver that works with the two stage tailcap.

This was a fun and challenging one for me but it is finally done.

New Module being machined.











Brass circuit holder










Side by side with stock module













Foggy Light Saber beamshot


----------



## Nichia!

Can't see pictures


----------



## cody12

Me either


----------



## Nitroz

I'll work on the pictures.


----------



## Nitroz

cody12 said:


> Me either


How about now?


----------



## id30209

W
O
W
!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nichia!

Awesome mods sir!


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> W
> O
> W
> !!!!!!!!



I know you can't wait to get this one home.


----------



## Nitroz

Nichia! said:


> Awesome mods sir!



Thanks!


----------



## KeyGrip

DAAANG


----------



## id30209

I believe this thread needs a biiiiig update[emoji6]
Details followed by pictures[emoji48]


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> I believe this thread needs a biiiiig update[emoji6]
> Details followed by pictures[emoji48]



Soon enough my friend.


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire L1, M1, and Kroma mods*

First up the reversible M1 Illuminator bored for 18350.










































*Heart of the M1*


























M1 beam shot



















*Kroma mod with SF glow button*

















Kroma beam shots


















*Surefire L1*






Bored body











L1 Beam shots


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Surefire L1, M1, and Kroma mods*

That M1 turned out nicely. I kinda regret selling mine a while back, and keep getting interest up when they come around for sale from time to time. 
One thing you might consider, for driver-to-pill connection, I've been peening the pill edge with a flat-faced punch to hold the driver in. Especially with aluminum, you'll never get it hot enough to flow solder.... This results in a rock solid driver contact, so flickering is absent


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Surefire L1, M1, and Kroma mods*



DrafterDan said:


> That M1 turned out nicely. I kinda regret selling mine a while back, and keep getting interest up when they come around for sale from time to time.
> One thing you might consider, for driver-to-pill connection, I've been peening the pill edge with a flat-faced punch to hold the driver in. Especially with aluminum, you'll never get it hot enough to flow solder.... This results in a rock solid driver contact, so flickering is absent



Thanks!

I wish I had an M1 myself after modding a few. The design of the body is beautiful and I wish I could recreate one in copper. 

I do like the punch that you do to the driver but that is why I create a brass sleeve to press into the aluminum and solder the driver to the brass ring. A little more machine work but it works well.

I hope one day to get a mill so I can do flats and all those fancy designs on lights. What mill do you have?


----------



## Nimitz68

*Re: Surefire L1, M1, and Kroma mods*

I have an M1 buried somewhere that has not been used since I pretty much bought it. Is it possible to discuss a custom mod with you? Please let me know. Thanks!

EDIT: Tried sending you a PM but it appears your mailbox is full.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Surefire L1, M1, and Kroma mods*



Nimitz68 said:


> I have an M1 buried somewhere that has not been used since I pretty much bought it. Is it possible to discuss a custom mod with you? Please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Tried sending you a PM but it appears your mailbox is full.


PM sent


----------



## id30209

This thread just become[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> This thread just become[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


Yes, thanks to your lights.


The more I play with the L5 the more I want to get mine done.


----------



## Nimitz68

Responded to your PM. Thanks!


----------



## id30209

How does it work with McC2S?


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> How does it work with McC2S?



Perfectly!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nitroz said:


> Yes, thanks to your lights.
> 
> 
> The more I play with the L5 the more I want to get mine done.



I have an L5, what would you want to have done to yours?

Bill


----------



## Nitroz

Bullzeyebill said:


> I have an L5, what would you want to have done to yours?
> 
> Bill



The same mod I did to his.


----------



## dlrflyer

Nitroz, is the XPH50 still the mod of choice for gen1 U2? What about for the gen2 U2? That Seoul SSC is horribly blue. last one I have question about is what to do for dual output E2L? Mine is the 60lumen, which I think is a Cree xre?


----------



## Nitroz

dlrflyer said:


> Nitroz, is the XPH50 still the mod of choice for gen1 U2? What about for the gen2 U2? That Seoul SSC is horribly blue. last one I have question about is what to do for dual output E2L? Mine is the 60lumen, which I think is a Cree xre?



PM sent!


----------



## id30209

These updates are sooo delicious!!


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> These updates are sooo delicious!!



I'm glad you're enjoying them and appreciate you entrusting me with your lights!

Thanks! Russ


----------



## fongskiz

PM sent! 


id30209 said:


> These updates are sooo delicious!!


----------



## fongskiz

Should be PM sent to Russ.



Nitroz said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying them and appreciate you entrusting me with your lights!
> 
> Thanks! Russ


----------



## Nitroz

Well this was a crazy two part request I received and just finished. I made an E head adapter for the U2, and created an E head adapter for a brand new Fury. This required cutting off the stock threads, boring the body to size to re-thread for E series adapter, and then create the new adapter to mate to the stock head, and build be the E series head adapter.


Added photos

U2 to E adapter
















From left to right, U2 to E, Fury rethread head, and Fury to E series made longer for 18650.





Surefire Fury with E head


----------



## Nitroz

Well the Fury E series adapter got the Cerakote treatment and now looks better than a raw part.


----------



## Nitroz

Here's a new one for you guys.

I had a request to mod a new EB1 with a Samsung 351D 5oook and a new copper core module with a Mtn 15DD. Here are the results.

The last photo shows the EB1 compared to a brand new E2T that is 800 lumens on high.


----------



## id30209

Bump.
I have time to play with my toys. Added gitd in few of them.


----------



## F250XLT

Damn, now I want an M1 again.


----------



## Nitroz

F250XLT said:


> Damn, now I want an M1 again.



I wish I had one too!


----------



## novice

PM sent.


----------



## Roger Sully

If you can make that M1 into LED please let me know!!


----------



## p73rs

PM sent.


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire UM2 Modded*

Well someone wanted their UM2 modded so I gave it a go. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## josiahg52

*Re: Surefire UM2 Modded*

Yes! I want one!


----------



## id30209

WOW!!
You nailed it again[emoji1690][emoji1690]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Nitroz

id30209 said:


> WOW!!
> You nailed it again[emoji1690][emoji1690]
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Thanks! Well I learned that SF created the neck of the head a smaller diameter than the old U2 so boring the body of the UM2 is useless because the 18650 won't fit inside the head, and it doesn't have enough material to bore it out. Geez! 17650s work though.


----------



## nbp

Hey Nitroz. Are you still offering emitter swaps on U2? I picked up a used one here recently. I love the flashlight size and UI and the beam pattern for night walks. Perfect for use with gloves on too. But the original SSC P4, while lovely in beam, is quite cool in tint for use in the woods. I don’t need huge output but something with a nice tint and high CRI like maybe a Nichia or Luminus would make this light amazing. Are there viable options for the U2?


----------



## Nitroz

*Surefire U2 4oook Osram Square*

This is the first time I have used the Osram square in the U2 and it turned out very nice!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Surefire U2 4oook Osram Square*

Is that a ~6v build or a ~3v build ?
(I'm still loving your XML-EZW ~6v U2 mod. )


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Surefire U2 4oook Osram Square*



Kestrel said:


> Is that a ~6v build or a ~3v build ?
> (I'm still loving your XML-EZW ~6v U2 mod. )



Thanks! That is a 3v build.


----------



## VZScorpion

Hi Nitroz,

Will you be able to help me mod my Z46 head and KL2 Head turn into a triple or quad multireflector setup? Or a bigger size quad optic 
Ledil Angie-M C12286 Medium Beam with a dimameter of 34mm. Or the bigger Ledil Cute Triple Led Lens with a diameter of 35mm?


----------



## nbp

nbp said:


> Hey Nitroz. Are you still offering emitter swaps on U2? I picked up a used one here recently. I love the flashlight size and UI and the beam pattern for night walks. Perfect for use with gloves on too. But the original SSC P4, while lovely in beam, is quite cool in tint for use in the woods. I don’t need huge output but something with a nice tint and high CRI like maybe a Nichia or Luminus would make this light amazing. Are there viable options for the U2?





Nitroz said:


> *Surefire U2 4oook Osram Square*
> 
> This is the first time I have used the Osram square in the U2 and it turned out very nice!



Whoops! I kinda forgot that I had posted here! But now that it is cooling off I am thinking about some snowy night hikes in the future and this project came back to mind. I am not familiar with that particular emitter. Do you have any specs on the one you are using? Is that the only emitter you are currently using for the U2 or do you think it is the best one currently available for a swap in this light? Curious on your thoughts and perhaps getting this light to you if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## hamhanded

Nitroz, are you still offering mod services?


----------



## knucklegary

Arrgh you should try a pm to him, looks like he hasn't been around CPF for 6 months


----------



## nbp

I had talked with him in late winter and at the time he was not offering Mods. Life was too busy. He said he hoped to get back sometime but wasn’t sure when.


----------

